# question about Toyo tires, anyone using them?



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

hi guys, i need some inputs on Toyo OpenCountry AT. I would go with 235/70/R16 with Xtrail's standard rims. Do you guys have any comments on how this tire handles road, ride quality? I've done some research on the net, but seems no xtrailers around.
Thanks.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I have these tires...but not on the X-Trail.
I've had them for a few years on a '96 Tracker and can't really tell you anything about them except that they've worn well.
You see, the Tracker is such a loud (convertable) and ill-handling a vehicle to begin with that it's impossible for me to fairly evaluate these tires in spite of putting 100,000 km's on them.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I had them on a 2000 Mazda B4000 a couple years back. They were Ok in the snow, decent in the rain and on dry. I did seem to get alot of flats.

I found the Maxda B4000/ Ford Ranger to be a crappy truck in almost all areas so my experience was the same as the person in the previous post. Although When I replaced them with Goodyear wranglers it did make a difference in fewer flats tires.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Around here many XT’s come factory fitted with Toyo’s. In my case it is unfortunately a different type of Toyo, namely Tranpath A14 (M+S). They are very quiet and the vehicle handles well. I don’t have my vehicle that long to say myself, but a friend claims that this particular Toyo’s seem to give an average mileage only (apparently they wear relatively fast on gravel roads). 

But, tyre performance depends so much on proper inflation pressure, alignment and driver’s style…

I am concerned about the comment made by ERBell about flats.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

In Australia we also get the ST xtrail with the 15" Toyo Tranpath and I used to have this tyre on my exy before upgrading to 16" and then 18"

From my experience with the Toyo Tranpath tyres, they were an excellent tyre on-road, but very lousy in wet conditions (the exy used to skid all over the place with these tyres)

They were good on sand, but they're not meant for off-roading being a full time road tyre.

They were also very quiet.

A new set lasted me only 35,000kms, so they do ware-out fast.

Only had one flat in that period.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> From my experience with the Toyo Tranpath tyres, they were an excellent tyre on-road, but very lousy in wet conditions (the exy used to skid all over the place with these tyres).


Strange... (except if it was not the type A14?) - I mean M+S means "mud & snow"...? 



> A new set lasted me only 35,000kms, so they do ware-out fast.
> 
> Only had one flat in that period.


That km's is not enough in my books! Do you mind saying under what general conditions?
And, regarding the flat - was it due to something like a nail or was it due to gravel road (sharp stone)? I'm concerned about the latter.

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

GFB said:


> Strange... (except if it was not the type A14?) - I mean M+S means "mud & snow"...?


It was the A14 indeed in 215/70 R15 size. I haven't tested them in the snow, as we don't get any in Sydney LOL 





> That km's is not enough in my books! Do you mind saying under what general conditions?


Normal everyday driving to work and back on street and highway roads with a tyre pressure between 29-30psi



> And, regarding the flat - was it due to something like a nail or was it due to gravel road (sharp stone)? I'm concerned about the latter.
> 
> Thanks


Just got unlucky with a nail getting stuck in the tyre. It was a slow leak, but I had to fix it and patch the tyre.


----------



## TCK (Feb 23, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> In Australia we also get the ST xtrail with the 15" Toyo Tranpath and I used to have this tyre on my exy before upgrading to 16" and then 18"
> 
> From my experience with the Toyo Tranpath tyres, they were an excellent tyre on-road, but very lousy in wet conditions (the exy used to skid all over the place with these tyres)
> 
> ...


Hi Jalal, so do you recommend the A14 to anyone upgrading from the RV70 ? Mine is a 2.0L X trail using stock RV70 with a measurement of 215/70R15. I have narrowed down my choices to Yokohama G044 (Japan Xtrail stock tyres) and Toyo A14 (Australian Xtrail stock tyres). But reading all these poor reviews of toyo a14 got me worried about replacing my RV70 with A14.
Haven't heard much about Yokohama G044 though and not sure if they are good tyres or not ?


----------

